

Video game community rallies to support injured Insomniac Games intern - mindcrime
http://wraltechwire.com/video-game-community-rallies-to-support-injured-insomniac-intern/13241918/

======
pandaman
Since the link is to some pay-site here is the discussion on neogaf:
[http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=715081](http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=715081)

~~~
mindcrime
Thanks for finding that... I forgot that the WRALTechwire article was
paywalled, since I was logged in when I clicked the link the first time. They
paywall some, but not all, of their articles and I forgot to look for the
stupid "lock" icon that meant it was paywalled.

Another related link is here, where it says the caught the guy who hit her:

[http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=9321...](http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=9321765)

------
mempko
wow, how fucked up is it that we have to worry about medical bills....
Barbaric country...

~~~
BadassFractal
Do interns not get medical from their respective companies?

~~~
nemothekid
IIRC, the accident happened some time after her internship had ended.

